# Cascade Stout Recipe?



## sluggerdog (24/3/06)

After close to 2 years of brewing and a lot more drinking I have always stuck clear of stouts as I thought I didn't like them. Reason being I had only tried guiness which I was never a fan of.

however I have tried a few commercial stouts in the last few weeks, cascade and carbine and I was quite surprised at how much I enjoyed them and now I would like to make one myself.

So I am asking 2 questions;

1. what type of stout are these brews? (dry, american, sweet etc etc)

2. does anyone have a simple AG recipe for something similar to cascade stout?

I suppose I should go and try some more stouts now I have a taste for them but at the moment I was pretty happy with the flavour of cascase stout...

:beer:


----------



## Ross (24/3/06)

sluggerdog said:


> After close to 2 years of brewing and a lot more drinking I have always stuck clear of stouts as I thought I didn't like them. Reason being I had only tried guiness which I was never a fan of.
> 
> however I have tried a few commercial stouts in the last few weeks, cascade and carbine and I was quite surprised at how much I enjoyed them and now I would like to make one myself.
> 
> ...



I haven't tried that one Sluggerdog, so sorry, can't help - but give the youngs double choclate stout a go - YUM :chug: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## bindi (24/3/06)

Hey Slugger, I have your robust porter recipe which is good  I know they are not the same, but after that, a good stout will be easy  love a good stout myself, must do another, it's been at least 6 months.
Sorry thinking aloud <_< a stout will be easy for you Slugger


----------



## Duff (24/3/06)

Ross said:


> sluggerdog said:
> 
> 
> > After close to 2 years of brewing and a lot more drinking I have always stuck clear of stouts as I thought I didn't like them. Reason being I had only tried guiness which I was never a fan of.
> ...



It must be a personal taste Ross, but I think the Youngs Double Chocolate is quite ordinary (did the Pliny turn up?). SD I haven't tried the Cascade Stout, but here's my house stout, a little different with the wheat, but at close to 9% this one rocks. Will do again in the next few weeks ready for winter.

Cheers.

05-15 Wheat Stout

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 20.00 Wort Size (L): 20.00
Total Grain (kg): 7.23
Anticipated OG: 1.086 Plato: 20.75
Anticipated SRM: 38.4
Anticipated IBU: 38.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
% Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
48.4 3.50 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
34.6 2.50 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 2
5.3 0.38 kg. JWM Chocolate Malt Australia 1.032 381
4.4 0.32 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 10
2.1 0.15 kg. JWM Caramalt Australia 1.036 28
2.0 0.14 kg. JWM Roast Barley Australia 1.036 711
3.2 0.24 kg. Flaked Oats America 1.033 2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 6.05 34.8 70 min.
15.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 6.05 3.4 15 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP023 Burton Ale


----------



## sluggerdog (25/3/06)

bindi - from my porter recipe what changes should I make to change it into a stout? Maybe change the black malt into roasted barley and up the chocolate malt maybe?

hows this sound for a stout (and what category would it fit under?)

60% Pale Malt
26.5% Munich Malt
7% Chocolate Malt
4% Roasted Barley
2.5% Dark Crystal


----------



## kirem (25/3/06)

try the Mountain Goat stout, it is superb.


----------



## bindi (25/3/06)

sluggerdog said:


> bindi - from my porter recipe what changes should I make to change it into a stout? Maybe change the black malt into roasted barley and up the chocolate malt maybe?
> 
> hows this sound for a stout (and what category would it fit under?)
> 
> ...


 Looks good slugger  I also add some Carramalt [ wait a sec, just noted the dark crystal] and some oat flakes done with Wyeast Irish 1084.
Slugger Stout...Your style


----------



## sluggerdog (25/3/06)

Cheers for that. Will give it a crack soon.


----------



## PhilS (25/3/06)

Sluggerdog, I'm a bit partial to Cascade Stout myself.

Here are some details that may help you on your way h34r: 

80% MALT (not sure which type) 
10% ROASTED BARLEY OR BLACK MALT 
10% Sugar 
75g Hops(per 100L) (I'm assuming POR here)

Step infusion mash
OG 1052-1056
FG 1010-1012

Ferment @ 13 C

This is one that I'll have a go myself...oneday :chug:

edit: added info on hops


----------



## Jazzafish (26/3/06)

I would just brew your porter but up the roast flavours to around 10 to 15%. Duff's hop scheule looks good.

I recently one a comp with a stout recipe just like that.

I was once told that a porter was like a less bodied stout with more crystal... or something like that.


----------

